# My Locomotive Graphics.



## TrainGraphix75

Hi folks, going to show some of my work now. I started creating trains/locos in Paintshop Pro late last year. 

I used to do a lot of reskins for Trainz Railroad Simulator so I was quite familiar with Paintshop Pro. 

I do keep them on my Facebook Page, "Colhad's Train Graphix". Please check it out.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?....403991953009781&type=1#!/ColhadsTrainGraphix

Since I don't think I can post pics from Facebook here, I have had to use Imageshack.

I have just completed a Westrail DB class locomotive, have done two variants of the Westrail livery. There will be more in the next few days.



















Couple of sugarmill locos that utilise 2ft gauge here in Queensland.




















Will post some more soon, just a couple to get me started.


----------



## TrainGraphix75

The latest addition to the DB class is the ARG DBZ class.


----------



## charlene1

Those are excellent! I used to be into model railroading, HO scale. It's all in boxes now though, just haven't had the time or space for it. Mostly I liked to do the miniature scenery.


----------



## TrainGraphix75

Have always loved trains, always had something to do with them. Used to take photographs of them, also was involved with a couple of rail sims/video games.

Now I create graphics, my love of trains continues on in another area.


----------



## chanda95

Really neat work! I seriously don't have the patience for digital work - admire those that do.


----------



## TrainGraphix75

One more DB class.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## George924

Great works...one thing though, once you seen one or two it gets pretty repetitious and if your not a train freak they get kind of uninteresting to look at in sequence. I would really love what you could pull off maybe from a 3/4 view coming at you riding the rails and all the graphics that you could use to enhance the piece. I worked for Loram Maintenance of Way for a while and loved riding the trains and seeing the country where most people would never see. Love the trains and all things involved, would love to see other perspectives of the industry from you.


----------



## TrainGraphix75

I am exploring other options as I continue to create.

One more DB.


----------



## TrainGraphix75

The DBs never actually received this livery unlike the DA Class, but it is definitely possible they could have.


----------



## TrainGraphix75

This livery was actually phased out by the time the DBs were introduced in 1982/83, it wouldn't look out of place on a DB though.

This will be the last DB for a while although I will do up the collection later on.


----------



## TrainGraphix75

For some reason this forum isn't letting me access the picture I just uploaded, so I've just had to use Imageshack.

Anyhow, what I normally do is when I complete a project and have done all the known liveries plus a couple of "what ifs". I create the collection of all the liveries I've done. Here is one such example.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TrainGraphix75

The latest graphics I have created is a Commonwealth Railways NJ class. I actually did two versions of it, mainly to try a different border. I do favour the second one but all in all I am quite happy with both outcomes.



















More soon as I create more liveries.


----------



## RELusion76

Awesome work.


----------



## George924

I also prefer the second piece better, less distraction to the border. Like the play on the horizontals in the framing, it suggests without being over blatant of tracks. Nice graphics...


----------



## TrainGraphix75

Haven't posted in a while, I was able to create a frame that is more akin to artwork found in a gallery or hanging on a wall.










I have also begun creating whole trains, this is the first one.


----------

